# Fishing behind Pensacola Bayfront Stadium?



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Planning on taking my husband fishing tomorrow with the hope I can get him interested Is there someplace to fish behind the Pensacola Bayfront Stadium or is it the area at the end of Palafox that I have heard about?

Can someone tell me the best time of day tomorrow to go, or have any other suggestions? I need all the help I can get

Also, I've read that no one has live bait? 

Thanks so much for any help you experts can provide.

Debbie


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had random luck there. Always early like day break. Throw lures.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Interested in what?

There is live bait in a lot of bait shops now.

I would try very early morning or late, late afternoon. Heard there are a lot of Mangrove Snapper behind the ball park.


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Jon. Where are you talking about exactly? If you have any other suggestions for me, that would be great. 

My poles are ready for bottom fishing. Was going to get live bait, shrimp. Have some Berkley Gulps and some frozen bait.


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not sure. Caught a red fish once on the side of the 3 mile w/grandson. Flounder, or red snapper would be great, but I just want to fish and try to get my hubby as interested as I am. It's been years since I fished, and am trying to ease back into it. I just don't really know where the best places are to try. 

I think I read on here that someone said there was no live shrimp around? I go to bait stores for my bait unless my 10 year old grandson goes and gets bait fish with his cast net. Tomorrow it's just my husband and I.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*both*

Both places are Ok to fish. The 3 mile bridge is another also Fort Pickens pier. Basic early or late are normally better. If you see birds workiing , throw a gotca , might be Spanish or Kings If the wind is right take some balloons with you and float the bait out. They cTCH lot of bull reds on the bridge at night. search the inshore reports and see where and what. Good Luck



deb1610 said:


> Planning on taking my husband fishing tomorrow with the hope I can get him interested Is there someplace to fish behind the Pensacola Bayfront Stadium or is it the area at the end of Palafox that I have heard about?
> 
> Can someone tell me the best time of day tomorrow to go, or have any other suggestions? I need all the help I can get
> 
> ...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*shark attack*

A shark ate this very large trout...directly under the seawall behind the baseball park.....one of those times when I was glad to have a witness on the boat. 
Float a live shrimp under a float around those pilings. We used to call it frisco wharf, and used to slay the reds there. After Ivan there was a drastic decline in the fishing around there.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

pm sent


----------

